# My Symphony label



## Joanie (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## grapeman (Jul 24, 2007)

I see an entry in the label contest there Joan. You do extraordinary work!


----------



## Joanie (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks, Appleman! I'm actually working on a black currant label for the label contest. Maybe I should rephrase that...I've _started_ a black currant label! I haven't worked on it in a month! My problem is I know what I want it to look like but I can't make it do that!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 24, 2007)

What are you trying to make it do joan?


----------



## Joanie (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm trying to make it look good, Waldo!





I just went to open up the black currant files I started. They're gone!!



I had them on a usb drive which went from home to work and back. It seems I deleted them by accident! What's that expression? Back to the drawing board? That's where I'm heading!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 24, 2007)

Another winner!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jul 24, 2007)

How about a dark, deep running river showing a nice current. Take a few currants floating on leaves being drawn downstream in the Black Current......


Too bad the files disappeared. Good luck!


----------



## Joanie (Jul 24, 2007)

That's kinda what I'm working doing. I'm just not good at "painting" in Photoshop! I'll keep practicing!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2007)

I love it joan, especially the musical notes in the back.


----------



## Joanie (Jul 24, 2007)

hehe It's Beetoven's 5th! I thought that would qualify as a decent symphony!


----------

